# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  كيف أحذف كل شيء من جهازي الاندرويد بدون استثناء

## mohamed73

كيف تحذف كل شيء من جهازك الاندرويد بدون استثناء
 هذه الطريقة تحذف كل شيء من جهازك الجالكسي لأنه سيتم حذف الملفات بشكل يدوي ثم فورمات من الريكوفري مود
  في هذا الفيديو معلومة لمستخدمي أندرويد لعلها تفيدك أو تلفت نظرك *شرح بالفيديو* 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kawakib13

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

